# Youth target bow



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

See photo. The bow is pictured next to a yardstick for size reference. I think it would be about right for a younger/smaller teenager.

I acquired this bow new about 10-12 years ago, but never gave it much use. I don't recall what brand it is, or any of its specs, but I do know that it's not a bow you should plan to hunt with. It has a very light draw weight (I estimate 20-30 pounds) and is probably only good for some casual target shooting.

It's in good shape as far as I can tell, although I don't know much about bows. I can't make any guarantees as to how long it will last or how well it shoots.

I will give this bow FREE to the responsible parent, guardian, or associate of a deserving kid, if you come get it from me (I'm in South Jordan). I'm available most evenings during the week. Please send a PM if interested. I also have a few used arrows, some targets, and other accessories that I will throw in at no extra charge. ;-)


----------

